# 60-second surreal



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I just love this...






Another great clip to insert in your haunted freaky video mix in your Ring/haunted TV room.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is cool Rev....
You must be holding out on the last 30 sec.....I only got 30..


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i like it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, now that's just bizarre:googly:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

there's a very strange beauty to that piece


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks like something you would see on the SNL "Sprockets" with Dieter


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"and now, we dance!"


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't get interpretative dance


----------

